# Post up some hot 5000's



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm looking for some pics for inspriation. Let's see your hot 5000's


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*not mine, but its pretty hot*

not my 5000 but this is pretty hot... 
http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/msgs/111390.phtml
This 5000 is also pretty hot....(there are a bunch of pages, showing all the modifications and such, this car is sweet)
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/859458/1




_Modified by abcd123 at 7:22 PM 1/16/2007_


----------

